# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > DVD/BD Player & Video > [DVD Player] PHILIPS HTS3154

## gponiris

Το συγκεκριμενο σταματησε να αναπαραγει dvds και η ενδειξη απεξω γραφει σταθερα load.
Το ανοιξα και ειδα οτι δεν περιστρεφει το dvd σε φουλ ταχυτητα αλλα χαλαρα και με σταματηματα(Εχω τραβηξει ενα βιντεακι αλλα δεν μπορω να το ανεβασω).
Θα χρειαστω βημα βημα τη διαδικασια επισκευης(αν ειναι εφικτο και ειναι απλο) καθως δεν εχω γνωσεις ηλεκτρονικης.Καθε βοηθεια δεκτη.Ευχαριστω
20171219_214938.jpg

----------


## manolo

Με όλο το σεβασμό φίλε, εφόσον δεν έχεις καθόλου γνώσεις ηλεκτρονικής όπως λες, βήμα βήμα διαδικασία επισκευής δεν νομίζω ότι κάποιος είναι διατεθειμένος να ασχοληθεί γιατί απαιτεί πάρα πολύ χρόνο και οι περισσότεροι εδώ υποθέτω γράφουν και συνεισφέρουν από τον ελάχιστο ελεύθερο χρόνο τους.. Εδώ μέσα δίνονται hints and tips για το που να κοιτάξεις, τι να προσέξεις, που περίπου μπορεί να βρίσκεται μια βλάβη, αλλά όχι αυτό που ζητάς. Υπάρχουν ωραιότατα και πληρέστατα sites στο internet που παρέχουν πολύτιμη βοήθεια πάνω στα ηλεκτρονικά για το πως μετράς έναν πυκνωτή, μια αντίσταση, μια δίοδο, τι κάνει ένα τροφοδοτικό, ηλεκτρονικά κυκλώματα, κλπ...μπορείς εκεί να μπεις να διαβάσεις κάποια πράγματα και μετά επανέρχεσαι..

Φιλικά πάντα..

----------


## manolo

Σε πρώτη φάση πάντως θα σου έλεγα να κοιτάξεις την κεφαλή laser, να της κάνεις έναν καθαρισμό προσεκτικό με ένα πανάκι και να δεις τις τάσεις που βγάζει το τροφοδοτικό σου, κυρίως προς τη βάση του DVD..

----------


## gponiris

Φιλε manolo καλησπερα.
Δεν θεωρω εντιμο να μιλας εκ μερους αλλων σε  αυτο το σαιτ και ιδιως στο ποστ μου για τις διαθεσεις τους περι βοηθειας.
Δικαιωμα σου να  εκφερεις αποψη αλλα μονο για τον εαυτο σου καθως και την υπομονη σου να  συμβαλεις σε κατι θετικο.
Υπαρχουν ατομα που με εχουν βοηθησει εδω μεσα σε πολλες επισκευες και ας μην εχω γνωσεις.Αλλωστε δεν υπαρχει κανονισμος στο σαιτ που να αποσαφηνιζει οτι πρεπει να ασχολουμαι με την ηλεκτρονικη για να γινω μελος και να παραθεσω τα ερωτηματα μου.
Οπως προειπα στο ποστ μου για το συγκεκριμενο αντικειμενο..αν ειναι εφικτο και αν ειναι απλο..
Οποτε για να μην σπαμαρουμε το θεμα μου άλλο, οποιος εχει την υπομονη και την καλη διαθεση αναμενω ενεργος στη γνωση(Δεκτα και λινκ που να καθοδηγουν).
Ευχαριστω

----------


## manolo

> να μιλας εκ μερους αλλων σε  αυτο το σαιτ


Ως προς αυτό έχεις δίκιο και ανακαλώ. Ό,τι είπα το είπα καλοπροαίρετα. Απλά από πλευράς χρόνου δεν είναι και το πιο εύκολο πράγμα με γραπτά μηνύματα να κάνει κάποιος βήμα-βήμα troubleshooting. Μακάρι πραγματικά κάποιος συνάδελφος να μπορέσει να σε οδηγήσει step by step ώστε να βρεις τη βλάβη..

----------


## gponiris

Καλημερα.Καταφερα και αποσυναρμολογησα το κομματι που περιστρεφει το dvd προκειμενου να καθαρισω το μοτερακι απο τυχον βρωμιες.Προς καλη μου τυχη γυρω απο τον αξονα περιστροφης ειχε τριχες τις οποιες και αφαιρεσα.
Πριν το δοκιμασω ακομα,διαβασα καπου οτι μπορω να λιπανω το μοτερακι με wd40 καθως αποδυκνυεται σωτηριο αρκετες φορες,αλλα δεν βρηκα το πως.Εχει μια μικρη τρυπουλα απο κατω.Να δοκιμασω απο εκει?

----------


## klik

> διαβασα καπου οτι μπορω να λιπανω το μοτερακι με wd40 καθως αποδυκνυεται σωτηριο αρκετες φορες,αλλα δεν βρηκα το πως.Εχει μια μικρη τρυπουλα απο κατω.Να δοκιμασω απο εκει?


σε  ευαίσθητο εξοπλισμό μόνο κάποιος επικίνδυνα ατζαμής μπορεί να πρότεινε wd40. Μην εμπιστεύεσαι οτι βλέπεις αναρτημένο στο διαδίκτυο.

----------


## manolo

Γνώμη μου να μην πειράξεις το μοτεράκι (σπάνια χρειάζεται λίπανση ή  παθαίνει βλάβη το ίδιο), αλλά να επικεντρωθείς πρώτα στον καθαρισμό του  laser, της γύρω περιοχής και ότι όλα τα γραναζάκια και ηλεκτρομηχανικά  μέρη που χρησιμοποιούνται για την ανύψωση-περιστροφή είναι καθαρά και  λειτουργούν ΟΚ..

----------


## gponiris

> σε  ευαίσθητο εξοπλισμό μόνο κάποιος επικίνδυνα ατζαμής μπορεί να πρότεινε wd40. Μην εμπιστεύεσαι οτι βλέπεις αναρτημένο στο διαδίκτυο.


Ευχαριστω που το επισημανες.Γιαυτο προτιμησα να ανοιξω θεμα σε αυτο το φορουμ για να μην αναλωνομαι με πειραματα αλλων.Δεν θα το τολμησω




> Γνώμη μου να μην πειράξεις το μοτεράκι (σπάνια χρειάζεται λίπανση ή  παθαίνει βλάβη το ίδιο), αλλά να επικεντρωθείς πρώτα στον καθαρισμό του  laser, της γύρω περιοχής και ότι όλα τα γραναζάκια και ηλεκτρομηχανικά  μέρη που χρησιμοποιούνται για την ανύψωση-περιστροφή είναι καθαρά και  λειτουργούν ΟΚ..


Καθαρισα το ματακι του laser με μπατονετα(δεν ηθελα να ασκησω πιεση με πανι γιατι ειδα οτι το ματι κουνιοταν οποτε το πιεζα ).Υπερχει καποιος συγκεκριμενος τροπος να καθαρισω τα γραναζια και λοιπα μερη που αναφερεις ή με το ματι οτι δω το μαζευω?Τη λειτουργικοτητα των αλλων μερων που αναφερεις πως την ελεγχω?Οπτικα?

----------


## manolo

H μπατονέτα είναι μια χαρά για το laser, αρκεί να μην αφήνει χνουδάκια  πάνω του. Τα γραναζάκια και όλα αυτά τα ηλεκτρομηχανικά τα ελέγχεις  οπτικά (π.χ. μήπως έχει σπάσει κανένα δοντάκι..) και αν χρειαστεί τα  καθαρίζεις με ένα πανάκι από αυτά που είναι για τα γυαλιά.

----------

gponiris (22-12-17)

----------


## gponiris

Eυχαριστω!
Το εβαλα στο ρευμα και μεχρι στιγμης η περιστροφη αυξηθηκε αλλα βλεπω οτι το ματι του λειζερ δεν μετακινειται για αναγνωση του dvd και βγαζει μυνημα λαθους στην οθονη της συσκευης.
Το ρολαρα το εξαρτημα που εχει το ματι με το χερι προς τα πισω για να το καλωδιωσω.Υπαρχει περιπτωση να εκανα ζημια με αυτη την κινηση?

----------


## manolo

Αν εννοείς ότι το έσπρωξες το laser χειροκινητα πάνω στη μπάρα στήριξης και μετακίνησης όχι δεν γίνεται ζημιά έτσι αρκεί η κίνηση να έγινε αργά και με προσοχή. Τώρα απ' ότι φαίνεται δεν 'διαβάζει' τα DVD. Πιθανώς να τα έχει παίξει η κεφαλή laser.

----------

